# HDD lost on sleep wake up



## IT-Doody (Nov 16, 2013)

I have two big Western Digital disks 1 TB and 3 TB. When I first installed the bigger one I ran into a very similar problem in Windows 7 as I'm experiencing now in FreeBSD 9.2. The big drive would "disappear" from the system when machine was resumed from sleep state. I resolved it then by enabling AHCI in BIOS and installing AHCI driver for my chipset (NVIDIA) so the OS could handle it instead of BIOS. I have the same problem now when using sleep state with FreeBSD except that both disks remain deactivated until I reboot.
Is there a fix I could apply or is this a technical limitation in FreeBSD kernel?


----------



## mav@ (Nov 17, 2013)

Could you please show _verbose_ kernel messages of the boot and the suspend/resume cycle?


----------



## IT-Doody (Nov 18, 2013)

Here's the relevant output from /var/log/messages at wake up time split into two parts because of forum's rules:

```
Nov 15 08:12:20 420 kernel: ahcich0: Timeout on slot 7 port 0
Nov 15 08:12:20 420 kernel: ahcich0: is 00000002 cs 00000000 ss 00000000 rs 00000080 tfd 50 serr 00000000 cmd 00048717
Nov 15 08:12:20 420 kernel: (aprobe1:ahcich0:0:0:0): ATAPI_IDENTIFY. ACB: a1 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
Nov 15 08:12:20 420 kernel: (aprobe1:ahcich0:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
Nov 15 08:12:20 420 kernel: (aprobe1:ahcich0:0:0:0): Error 5, Retry was blocked
Nov 15 08:12:20 420 kernel: ahcich2: Timeout on slot 0 port 0
Nov 15 08:12:20 420 kernel: ahcich2: is 00000002 cs 00000000 ss 00000000 rs 00000001 tfd 50 serr 00000000 cmd 00048017
Nov 15 08:12:20 420 kernel: (aprobe3:ahcich2:0:0:0): ATA_IDENTIFY. ACB: ec 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
Nov 15 08:12:20 420 kernel: (aprobe3:ahcich2:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
Nov 15 08:12:20 420 kernel: (aprobe3:ahcich2:0:0:0): Error 5, Retry was blocked
Nov 15 08:12:25 420 kernel: ahcich3: Timeout on slot 26 port 0
Nov 15 08:12:25 420 kernel: ahcich3: is 00000002 cs 00000000 ss 00000000 rs 04000000 tfd 50 serr 00000000 cmd 00049a17
Nov 15 08:12:25 420 kernel: (aprobe4:ahcich3:0:0:0): ATA_IDENTIFY. ACB: ec 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
Nov 15 08:12:25 420 kernel: (aprobe4:ahcich3:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
Nov 15 08:12:25 420 kernel: (aprobe4:ahcich3:0:0:0): Error 5, Retry was blocked
Nov 15 08:12:29 420 kernel: ahcich1: Timeout on slot 0 port 0
Nov 15 08:12:29 420 kernel: ahcich1: is 00000002 cs 00000000 ss 00000000 rs 00000001 tfd 50 serr 00000000 cmd 00048017
Nov 15 08:12:29 420 kernel: (aprobe2:ahcich1:0:0:0): ATA_IDENTIFY. ACB: ec 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
Nov 15 08:12:29 420 kernel: (aprobe2:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
Nov 15 08:12:29 420 kernel: (aprobe2:ahcich1:0:0:0): Error 5, Retry was blocked
Nov 15 08:12:50 420 kernel: ahcich0: Timeout on slot 7 port 0
Nov 15 08:12:50 420 kernel: ahcich0: is 00000002 cs 00000000 ss 00000000 rs 00000080 tfd 50 serr 00000000 cmd 00048717
Nov 15 08:12:50 420 kernel: (aprobe1:ahcich0:0:0:0): ATAPI_IDENTIFY. ACB: a1 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
Nov 15 08:12:50 420 kernel: (aprobe1:ahcich0:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
Nov 15 08:12:50 420 kernel: (aprobe1:ahcich0:0:0:0): Error 5, Retry was blocked
Nov 15 08:12:50 420 kernel: (cd0:ahcich0:0:0:0): lost device, 2 refs
Nov 15 08:12:50 420 kernel: ahcich2: Timeout on slot 0 port 0
Nov 15 08:12:50 420 kernel: ahcich2: is 00000002 cs 00000000 ss 00000000 rs 00000001 tfd 50 serr 00000000 cmd 00048017
Nov 15 08:12:50 420 kernel: (aprobe3:ahcich2:0:0:0): ATA_IDENTIFY. ACB: ec 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
Nov 15 08:12:50 420 kernel: (aprobe3:ahcich2:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
Nov 15 08:12:50 420 kernel: (aprobe3:ahcich2:0:0:0): Error 5, Retry was blocked
Nov 15 08:12:50 420 kernel: (ada2:ahcich2:0:0:0): lost device
Nov 15 08:12:55 420 kernel: ahcich3: Timeout on slot 26 port 0
Nov 15 08:12:55 420 kernel: ahcich3: is 00000002 cs 00000000 ss 00000000 rs 04000000 tfd 50 serr 00000000 cmd 00049a17
Nov 15 08:12:55 420 kernel: (aprobe4:ahcich3:0:0:0): ATA_IDENTIFY. ACB: ec 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
Nov 15 08:12:55 420 kernel: (aprobe4:ahcich3:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
Nov 15 08:12:55 420 kernel: (aprobe4:ahcich3:0:0:0): Error 5, Retry was blocked
Nov 15 08:12:55 420 kernel: (ada3:ahcich3:0:0:0): lost device
Nov 15 08:12:59 420 kernel: ahcich1: Timeout on slot 0 port 0
Nov 15 08:12:59 420 kernel: ahcich1: is 00000002 cs 00000000 ss 00000000 rs 00000001 tfd 50 serr 00000000 cmd 00048017
Nov 15 08:12:59 420 kernel: (aprobe2:ahcich1:0:0:0): ATA_IDENTIFY. ACB: ec 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
Nov 15 08:12:59 420 kernel: (aprobe2:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
Nov 15 08:12:59 420 kernel: (aprobe2:ahcich1:0:0:0): Error 5, Retry was blocked
Nov 15 08:12:59 420 kernel: (ada1:ahcich1:0:0:0): lost device
Nov 15 08:13:00 420 kernel: ahcich0: Timeout on slot 7 port 0
Nov 15 08:13:00 420 kernel: ahcich0: is 40000001 cs 00000080 ss 00000000 rs 00000080 tfd 6451 serr 00000000 cmd 00040717
Nov 15 08:13:00 420 kernel: (ada3:ahcich3:0:0:0): removing device entry
Nov 15 08:13:00 420 kernel: (ada2:ahcich2:0:0:0): removing device entry
Nov 15 08:13:00 420 kernel: (ada1:ahcich1:0:0:0): removing device entry
Nov 15 08:13:00 420 kernel: (cd0:ahcich0:0:0:0): removing device entry
Nov 15 08:13:30 420 kernel: ahcich0: Timeout on slot 7 port 0
Nov 15 08:13:30 420 kernel: ahcich0: is 00000002 cs 00000000 ss 00000000 rs 00000080 tfd 50 serr 00000000 cmd 00048717
Nov 15 08:13:30 420 kernel: (aprobe0:ahcich0:0:0:0): ATAPI_IDENTIFY. ACB: a1 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
Nov 15 08:13:30 420 kernel: (aprobe0:ahcich0:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
Nov 15 08:13:30 420 kernel: (aprobe0:ahcich0:0:0:0): Error 5, Retry was blocked
Nov 15 08:14:00 420 kernel: ahcich0: Timeout on slot 7 port 0
Nov 15 08:14:00 420 kernel: ahcich0: is 00000002 cs 00000000 ss 00000000 rs 00000080 tfd 50 serr 00000000 cmd 00048717
Nov 15 08:14:00 420 kernel: (aprobe0:ahcich0:0:0:0): ATAPI_IDENTIFY. ACB: a1 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
Nov 15 08:14:00 420 kernel: (aprobe0:ahcich0:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
Nov 15 08:14:00 420 kernel: (aprobe0:ahcich0:0:0:0): Error 5, Retry was blocked
Nov 15 08:29:48 420 ntpd[882]: time reset -0.148618 s
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: Failed to read of MFT, mft=109769 count=1 br=-1: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: Failed to read of MFT, mft=87422 count=1 br=-1: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: Failed to read of MFT, mft=9444 count=1 br=-1: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: Failed to read of MFT, mft=125033 count=1 br=-1: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: Failed to read of MFT, mft=41422 count=1 br=-1: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: Failed to read of MFT, mft=55117 count=1 br=-1: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: Failed to read of MFT, mft=525 count=1 br=-1: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: Failed to read of MFT, mft=124630 count=1 br=-1: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: Failed to read of MFT, mft=79256 count=1 br=-1: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
```


----------



## IT-Doody (Nov 18, 2013)

```
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: Failed to read of MFT, mft=9450 count=1 br=-1: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: Failed to read of MFT, mft=105560 count=1 br=-1: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: Failed to read of MFT, mft=86642 count=1 br=-1: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: Failed to read of MFT, mft=80507 count=1 br=-1: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: Failed to read of MFT, mft=468 count=1 br=-1: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: Failed to read of MFT, mft=278 count=1 br=-1: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: Failed to read of MFT, mft=41821 count=1 br=-1: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: Failed to read of MFT, mft=10895 count=1 br=-1: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: Failed to read of MFT, mft=131758 count=1 br=-1: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: Failed to read of MFT, mft=9447 count=1 br=-1: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: Failed to read of MFT, mft=372 count=1 br=-1: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: ntfs_attr_pread error reading '/pagefile.sys' at offset 0: 65536 <> -1: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: Failed to read vcn 0x4: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: ntfs_attr_pread error reading '/bootmgr' at offset 0: 65536 <> -1: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: ntfs_attr_pread error reading '/bootsqm.dat' at offset 0: 3352 <> -1: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: ntfs_attr_pread error reading '/bootsqm.dat' at offset 0: 3352 <> -1: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:24 420 ntfs-3g[860]: ntfs_attr_pread error reading '/grldr' at offset 0: 65536 <> -1: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:32 420 ntfs-3g[869]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:32 420 ntfs-3g[869]: Failed to read of MFT, mft=7604 count=1 br=-1: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:32 420 ntfs-3g[869]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:32 420 ntfs-3g[869]: Failed to read of MFT, mft=7884 count=1 br=-1: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:32 420 ntfs-3g[869]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:32 420 ntfs-3g[869]: Failed to read of MFT, mft=7750 count=1 br=-1: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:32 420 ntfs-3g[869]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:32 420 ntfs-3g[869]: Failed to read of MFT, mft=7854 count=1 br=-1: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:32 420 ntfs-3g[869]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:32 420 ntfs-3g[869]: Failed to read of MFT, mft=7629 count=1 br=-1: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:32 420 ntfs-3g[869]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:32 420 ntfs-3g[869]: Failed to read of MFT, mft=7675 count=1 br=-1: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:32 420 ntfs-3g[869]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:32 420 ntfs-3g[869]: Failed to read vcn 0x0: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:32 420 ntfs-3g[869]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:32 420 ntfs-3g[869]: Failed to read vcn 0x0: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:32 420 ntfs-3g[869]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:32 420 ntfs-3g[869]: Failed to read vcn 0x0: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:32 420 ntfs-3g[869]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:32 420 ntfs-3g[869]: Failed to read vcn 0x0: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:32 420 ntfs-3g[869]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:32 420 ntfs-3g[869]: Failed to read vcn 0x0: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:32 420 ntfs-3g[869]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:32 420 ntfs-3g[869]: Failed to read vcn 0x0: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:41 420 ntfs-3g[857]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:41 420 ntfs-3g[857]: Failed to read vcn 0x0: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:41 420 ntfs-3g[857]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:41 420 ntfs-3g[857]: Failed to read vcn 0x0: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:41 420 ntfs-3g[857]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:41 420 ntfs-3g[857]: Failed to read vcn 0x0: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:47 420 ntfs-3g[857]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:47 420 ntfs-3g[857]: Failed to read vcn 0x0: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:47 420 ntfs-3g[857]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:47 420 ntfs-3g[857]: Failed to read vcn 0x0: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:47 420 ntfs-3g[857]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:34:47 420 ntfs-3g[857]: Failed to read index block: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:36:17 420 ntfs-3g[854]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:36:17 420 ntfs-3g[854]: Failed to read vcn 0x0: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:36:17 420 ntfs-3g[854]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:36:17 420 ntfs-3g[854]: Failed to read vcn 0x6: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:36:17 420 ntfs-3g[854]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:36:17 420 ntfs-3g[854]: Failed to read vcn 0x4: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:36:17 420 ntfs-3g[854]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:36:17 420 ntfs-3g[854]: Failed to read vcn 0x6: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:36:17 420 ntfs-3g[854]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:36:17 420 ntfs-3g[854]: Failed to read vcn 0x4: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:36:17 420 ntfs-3g[854]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:36:17 420 ntfs-3g[854]: Failed to read vcn 0x6: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:36:20 420 ntfs-3g[854]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:36:20 420 ntfs-3g[854]: Failed to read vcn 0x25: Device not configured
Nov 15 08:36:23 420 ntfs-3g[854]: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Device not configured
```


----------



## mav@ (Nov 18, 2013)

That doesn't look like a very beginning of the resume you you have not enabled verbose kernel messages in boot menu. There should be SATA reset done first.


----------



## IT-Doody (Nov 18, 2013)

First of all thanks for contributing! I grabbed the full verbose message log and attached it - hope that's more helpful.


----------

